# Solved: How do I open a *.dotx file?



## diablo75

Someone I know received an e-mail from their employer with a bunch of documents in some sort of "dotx" format. I've never seen this extension before, and word 2003 opens it up as a garbled mess.


----------



## WhitPhil

It's a Word 2007 extension

I would ask the employer to resend in 2003 format or as RTF files.

Or, it would appear that this compatiblity pack will allow Word 2003 to open it.


----------



## diablo75

So this dotx file format is a proprietary TEXT FILE? I feel sorry for the people who think it's easier to pay Microsoft hundreds of dollars for an upgrade just so they can open a TEXT FILE!


----------



## WAJ0606

I would go with the compatibility pack. As 2007 becomes installed on more and more machines you will encounter this file with greater frequency. If you go the other route 2007 as a "Save As" option for a 97-2003 compatible file type.


----------



## cherry pie

diablo75 said:


> So this dotx file format is a proprietary TEXT FILE? I feel sorry for the people who think it's easier to pay Microsoft hundreds of dollars for an upgrade just so they can open a TEXT FILE!


Actually dotx is not a text file, I'm not sure how to put this don't wanna say something wrong, but I've been told that new MS files are formatted in a way using XML or sort of thing (that's where the X comes from). This format makes it save files in a very much smaller size (example an 80kb xls can be 33kb xlsx) and this dramatically appears in larger files... So there is an advantage after all


----------



## WhitPhil

diablo75 said:


> So this dotx file format is a proprietary TEXT FILE?


No. It's a "XML-based Word document ".


----------



## cherry pie

WhitPhil said:


> No. It's a "XML-based Word document ".


That's what I was trying to say


----------



## coffeefool

WAJ0606 said:


> I would go with the compatibility pack. As 2007 becomes installed on more and more machines you will encounter this file with greater frequency. If you go the other route 2007 as a "Save As" option for a 97-2003 compatible file type.


:up: This is what has worked for my company!


----------



## diablo75

I recently sent an e-mail to the technical institute I attended where I obtained my diploma for computer repair and networking. Omitting the name of who I sent it to, as I didn't send it to anyone who works in the administrative branch of Kaw Area Technical School, I leave the rest open for anyone to read and reply to.

Dear _____,

A friend of mine is married to someone who works at KATS. They recently contacted me because KATS sends her regular e-mails containing attachments of documents using the *.dotx file extension. I've learned that this extension is a proprietary Word 2007 format. In addition to this, the attachments can only be downloaded if you are using Internet Explorer, as her web-mail interface is powered by the Microsoft Outlook platform, packaging attachments in some sort of *.ashx container that Firefox can't open.

I was hoping you might be able to shed a little light on something for me, or perhaps pass my thoughts along to someone else in a better position to address my concerns. I remember just before leaving KATS that the administrator had a wild hair for upgrading to Vista and everything else Microsoft 2007 related. I can't help but wonder how much money this kind of "upgrade" is costing the school and taxpayers who subsidize the institution. How can such expenses be justified when contrasted against open-source alternatives that would cost far less to implement to achieve the same or very similar ends?

I'm sure Microsoft discounts the cost of their software in bulk sales made to schools and such, but there is another important issue here besides money spent on software. It kind of goes along the lines of schools getting handouts from companies like Coca Cola and Pepsi for allowing their vending machines to be placed in cafeterias at high schools, or Channel One TV's with their commercial breaks in the class room. What I'm talking about might be called something like "brand name indoctrination." Where an educational institution is coerced into promoting one platform or product over another, passively acting as a kind of proxy for some distant corporations marketing department.

After using Linux for less than a year, I can't think of a single common task carried out in either a classroom or an office that couldn't be done using free and open-source software. E-mail, word processing, presentation, database, spreadsheet, photo editing, audio/video editing, etc. And all of this stuff I've encountered in the world of open-source is high-quality; much more than you would expect for something you didn't have to pay anything for and is dramatically increasing in quality at an exponential rate with time. I believe the popularity of open-source in general is going to have a much larger footprint in the world of computers very soon. It's difficult to believe that at first, until you look at other countries around the world and the trends of computer use outside our borders. It's one thing to talk about a school district switching to open source. But in some places around the world, you'd find entire nations mandating such a switch in the name of saving money and promoting community values.

I'm writing this because I feel that when places like schools embrace proprietary software, more importantly, proprietary file formats, they're implicitly encouraging people to be prejudice towards alternative, less costly open platforms. Platforms that could just as well provide the utility and functionality required to be productive in the classroom or the office or wherever. There is a lot of money out there to be saved and put to better use by educational institutions such as KATS and other school in this state. I hope that someday they will be more proactive in finding ways to achieve such savings which could be put towards further development and advancement in the quality and diversity of the education they provide to our society as a whole.


----------



## slurpee55

As someone who has been support, I think you have misjudged your school. Any administrator of a general tech-oriented school aiming to teach the students skills that will be of use in the greater world really has little choice but to teach Microsoft. (Regardless of whether it is the best or not - and I do enjoy Linux and almost always use Firefox, but, duh, MS doesn't make their webpages compatible to other browsers!)
At any rate, if a school only taught Linux and, say, Opera, they would have a very limited # of students and probably would soon go out of business.
Yes, Vista largely bites it (sorry cherry pie!) although Office 2007 looks interesting.
But I am a huge user of Access and Excel and have yet to find any alternative, even OO, that can match their abilities.


----------



## cherry pie

> Vista largely bites it


 


> although Office 2007 looks interesting.


----------



## slurpee55

LOL - sorry sweetie.... 
Maybe after, oh, service pack 7 or so..I might like Vista :down:


----------



## Zack Barresse

Personally I'm a fan of Vista and Office 2007. Saying that, there are a _lot_ of flaws with Vista, and quite a few with Office 2007 (but less IMO). Anyone can view the 2007 file formats with the Viewer and Compatability pack upgrade. This is an issue that was largely discussed a *long* time prior to Office 2007 release (at least at length with the Excel community). The key is for both senders and receivers, developers and users, all alike, to be conscientious of the file formats they are using. But whatever the version, there are options.


----------



## slurpee55

Well, I have limited experience with Vista, but, unfortunately, it has mostly been helping people with programs that didn't work, no decent drivers (if any), yadda, yadda, yadda. This has been a family clash, however, for my son was doing Vista support for MS...


----------



## caraewilton

docx is the new format for word 2007. Go to the microsoft website and download the compatability pack for 2003. Follow the instructions and install.
This should allow you to view the document. 

If not run a search on the microsoft site "word 2007 viewer"


----------



## diablo75

cherry pie said:


> Actually dotx is not a text file, I'm not sure how to put this don't wanna say something wrong, but I've been told that new MS files are formatted in a way using XML or sort of thing (that's where the X comes from). This format makes it save files in a very much smaller size (example an 80kb xls can be 33kb xlsx) and this dramatically appears in larger files... So there is an advantage after all


So your saying that we should throw a party because we saved a few killobytes of bandwidth. What, are you on Dial up!? Stuck in the middle of the 90s or something? Nobody cares about file size, but they do care about compatibility. "Hey, I don't care if it works on their computer at first, they can go download an install some software package to make it work." Why? What's the advantage in that?

What's worse is that you come up with this argument after paying a couple hundred dollars to Microsoft. Look at all that money you spent to save a few K of bandwidth and hard drive space. Wow! Kudos. Let me whip out my 5 1/4 floppy drive so we can make the most of it. Then hand that floppy disk to someone who doesn't have a floppy drive because you think they should seriously invest in one, and join the club in using that kind of self-limiting technology. That's some forward thinking right there. A way of the future for us all. To conform to a private standard that you have to pay hundreds of dollars to be a part of. Genius.


----------



## Zack Barresse

Two things here diablo75, then I am done with this thread.

1) The _is_ something to be said about size advantage, especially with the things you can do with the new file type(s). Do some research on it, I think you'll be surprised.

2) No need to be rude. We are a close knit community of volunteers who donate our time freely. We all have different opinions and views and do not deserve to be berated because our views differ from each other. Rather we respect our different opinions, backgrounds, strong points and weak points. While I call myself an Excel expert, sometimes not too easily, that does not mean that I cannot learn - and have not learned - from people on this board and others. We ask that you afford the same courtesy that has been given to you: respect, courtesy and professionalism. 

Take care.


----------



## slurpee55

diablo75 said:


> So your saying that we should throw a party because we saved a few killobytes of bandwidth. What, are you on Dial up!?


Uh, you say you are from Kansas and you make that comment? Just over in Iowa, and, yep, have a lot of friends on dial-up.
BUT, firefytr is right. Let's all be nice. :up:


----------



## diablo75

Uh, no. With all due respect, I don't think file size matters. For two reasons. 

One: Networking technology. Did you know we're on the verge of making FiOS mainstream? And that LAN technology is breaking bandwidth records, both with Ethernet and Wireless technology?

Two: Storage cost is dropping, dropping, dropping. TB sized drives are becoming common. I doubt I'll ever fill one with text documents, be they XML based or not.

You think it matters THIS much (stretch arms wide). And you haven't put forth any other advantage to me. Sure it's XML based, but it's still a word document with embeddable elements. I'll be quiet if you can give me some other reason to fall in love with it as you have.


----------



## cherry pie

diablo75 said:


> Uh, no. With all due respect, I don't think file size matters. For two reasons.
> 
> One: Networking technology. Did you know we're on the verge of making FiOS mainstream? And that LAN technology is breaking bandwidth records, both with Ethernet and Wireless technology?
> 
> Two: Storage cost is dropping, dropping, dropping. TB sized drives are becoming common. I doubt I'll ever fill one with text documents, be they XML based or not.
> 
> You think it matters THIS much (stretch arms wide). And you haven't put forth any other advantage to me. Sure it's XML based, but it's still a word document with embeddable elements. I'll be quiet if you can give me some other reason to fall in love with it as you have.


Well there are places where dial-up is still there... and few kilobytes sometimes do matter.

On a wider perspective, an organization with thousands of people can sum up terabytes of data which is hardware space. How many times have we disposed 40GB hard disks to replace them with 80 then 100 then 120... and no matter how much it's still not enough. Hundreds of thousands of dollars are invested to replace that hardware! not to mention network drives that has also to cope with such amounts.

Just imagine if all the files posted on this site were cut into half.. I'm sure the site admins will be happy  

As for new technologies and dropping prices, still let me tell you not everyone can afford that, whether individuals or organizations and technology costs vary dramatically one place on this earth than another.

I'm not arguing office 07 just generally speaking, trying to make a point how size can make an impact...

Now back to the subject  there are other advantages in office 07 lot of tools and features that make work easier and more professional, and hey... at least there ARE compatibility packs... I think I remember back when office 97 was upgraded to XP there was no such thing so I think we still can feel lucky 

As firefytr and slurpee said, it's a matter of opinions and if everyone shared a same opinion, all businesses will have to shut down


----------



## cherry pie

wow just submitted that and noticed how long it was  hope i don't bore anyone...


----------



## diablo75

Well I can see how admins and people with dial up would appreciate the saved space. But look at the exterior costs to support these purchased "savings". It's either you save hard drive space by buying expensive software, or you buy hardware to compensate for the size of the data. Either way, your spending money. So why default to a format that basically acts like, "Hey, we only speak English in this country. Go back to Mexico." Think about this in terms of cultural and societal terms, instead of software terms. Look at this from a global perspective. How does it help the world when you insist on dividing it?


----------



## WhitPhil

You can mark this solved by using Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## diablo75

WhitPhil said:


> You can mark this solved by using Thread Tools at the top.


Done.


----------



## Zack Barresse

cherry pie said:


> wow just submitted that and noticed how long it was  hope i don't bore anyone...


Absolutely not.


----------



## cherry pie

firefytr said:


> Absolutely not.


Thx  good to know...


----------

